

Ask HN: What does your business stack look like? - tmcpro

What services do you use to help manage your business and code?<p>===
Example ===<p>Accounting: Quickbooks<p>Project Management: Asana &amp; Basecamp<p>Analytics: Google<p>CRM: None<p>Phone: Google Voice<p>Chat: Hipchat &amp; Skype<p>Documentation: Self-hosted Wikis<p>Issues: Github<p>Email: Google Apps<p>Customer Service: Zendesk<p>Time Tracking: Harvest
======
arnonejoe
openhospital.com:

Accounting: Nothing Formal (yet)

Project Management: Default Notes app on my iPhone

CRM: None

Phone: Grasshopper

Documentation: documents on dropbox

Email: Rackspace

Customer Service: Zendesk, Zendesk API for workflow (Zendesk is awesome!).

Payment Gateway: Balanced Payments

Error Reporting: Raygun

